# الحفرة الصماء



## شريف برادعية (23 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال لاصحاب الاختصاص

ما هي المسافة التي يشترط الكود ان تكون بين بئر المياه وحفرة الصرف الصحي ؟

وما هي المسافة بين المانهول الخاص بالصرف وبئر الماء اذا صادف وجود مانهول بالقرب من بئر الماء


----------

